# Honda Generator...source of white smoke??



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope someone can help...
I was brought a Honda generator (EG1400X) that would not start. Carb was bad (rusted with stuck float needle valve and crankcase was full of gas) so I replaced the carb and flushed the crankcase. With new carb, engine (3.5 hp GX110 1869539 ...there are no letters stamped on engine block between the GX110 and 1869539) started right up and after a couple of surges, smoothes out and runs fine. But...even though it is running smoothley, after about a minute or two, starts putting out white smoke from the muffler that does not go away. Blew out the cylinder for excess fuel, spark plug and air filter are clean, oil is good and at the proper level, and there is no oil residue in the muffler. I tried adjusting the carb (mixture) but it does not respond, I can completely close it and it continues to run the same. Did a leak down test and it shows only a 10% loss in compression. The only place I can hear air (very slightly) is from the breather tube and can feel a small amount of air coming from it...is this normal and/or ok?? How do you check the breather valve??? Wanted to check the valve clearance but do not know what they are...anyone know this??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Valve Clearances:
Intake 0.005-0.007 in
Exhaust 0.007-0.009


----------



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the clearances Tommy


----------

